# hi my friends



## jmancini (Jan 20, 2013)

I am a retired high school principal/college professor looking to retire to the phillipines. My pension is 2000 to 2500 a month. I am interested in a nice standard of living for 2 people. Any advice appreciatted. Thanks, Joe If you recommend a city or area if you can recommend someone to talk to about living arrangement please connect me also. Thanks, J


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jmancini said:


> I am a retired high school principal/college professor looking to retire to the phillipines. My pension is 2000 to 2500 a month. I am interested in a nice standard of living for 2 people. Any advice appreciatted. Thanks, Joe If you recommend a city or area if you can recommend someone to talk to about living arrangement please connect me also. Thanks, J


Hi Joe,

The Philippines as you probably know is a warm. tropical country year-round. Great place to escape the cold and snow if you have had to put up with it in the past.
It's also a badly underdeveloped country that can eat a person alive that is not aware of what the country presents in the way of dangers.

That said, for the amount that you have indicated, you can live fairly well in Manila, better yet probably in Cebu (but not really sure), or live much better in places like Subic Bay or Baguio City. The latter two places are here on Luzon island and are quite reasonable in pricing for rents and overall cost of living.

I would suggest reading as much as possible in this forum as well as others. Then make trips here and spend as much time as possible before deciding to make the move. 

We live inland, close to Angeles City and if I were to make a move anywhere, Subic Bay would undoubtedly be my very first choice.

For starters, here are some sited for Subic:

Main Subic Bay Site  Visit Subic Subic Bay Chamber Of Commerce 


Hope that may help for starters. Have fun and enjoy looking around.



Gene


----------

